# Colt Double Eagle series 90 double action ,, Question



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been looking on lone at the Colt Double Eagle series 90 double action. Does anyone know if the barrel will interchange with the standard 
5" government model? I would like to be able to install a threaded barrel and the barrel for the government is easy to find.

this is the Colt I'm talking about

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/645297147


----------

